# Cannibal chickens??



## OmFlock (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a folk that are all 5 months old and about a week ago my white rock roosters and hen started eating my barred rocks. I have since Seperated the white rocks from the flock and since they have proven extremely aggressive towards the flock I am raising them till September and selling them at auction during our local county fair. Does anyone know what could have happened to cause them to become so aggressive? I don't want to have this problem again. Also the white Rock hen was found covered in blood and one of my buckeye hens was dead and hollowed out. I suspect the hen killed and ate her. It's really worrying me what that hen is capable of but now she is Seperated from the flock and shouldn't be a problem anymore. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

All chickens are basically carnivores they can and usually eat anything they get their ... Beaks on that being said I have never seen a chicken kill another just for food but I have seen a few chickens chewing on a fellow comrade . Even after that incident I left those chickens in with the other chickens and did not have any problem with them attacking another chicken. That being said when you say they are eating your other chickens do you mean just pecking ? I have no problems with my chickens occasionally they'll peck at one another to establish a pecking order and I have one hen that lately has been biting down on a few of the month old pullets but I've been putting a stop to that and they get along at all other times so I don't see it being a problem.


Current flock: 106


----------

